# Northshore und Dirts in Worms



## THBiker (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

wenn´s bei euch´n paar Leute gibt, die gerne Dirt, Northshore und ähnliches fahren, der sollte mal nach Worms schauen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t51489.html

bzw

www.kettenfetzer-worms.de

Gäste und Helfer sind herzlich willkommen, Termine sollten vorher vereinbart werden!!


----------



## Dr.Looping (26. Mai 2003)

Hi,

darf ich dich eben mal ganz lieb bitten dir das hier durchzulesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t56033.html . Vielleicht lässt sich mit euch da was organisieren. 

Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (27. Mai 2003)

Da läßt sich sicherlich etwas organisieren, du darfst dann zwar net erwarten, dass das ein professionelles Fahrtechnik-Seminar wird, aber unsere Jungs geben bestimmt gerne Tips!

Schau doch  mal in unser Forum

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f102/

und frag mal nach, bzw. bei

www.kettenfetzer-worms.de

auf das Vereinsgelände könnt ihr nach Vereinbarung kommen und mal testen! (Donnerstags ist immer Jugend-Treff/Training)


----------

